# Astronomy - Dark Sky Sites - Mid Wales



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Not sure this is necessarily posted in the right area, so hopefully some kind mod. will move me if required! Thanks.

Just starting to combine my favourite hobbies of motorhoming and (very amateur) astronomy, and I'm looking for good dark sky sites. I get reasonable viewing from the back garden, but the light pollution from Shrewsbury and Telford take their toll when looking at fainter objects.

Having looked at the light pollution charts, the best areas near to us here in Shropshire would appear to be across the border in Wales, probably east and south east of Aberwystwyth.

We can be entirely self-sufficient, so anything from wild camping sites, to CL / CS's would be fine, although I find that nearly all club sites tend to, for obvious reasons, keep a range of lights on at night time, so these would not be suitable. Ideally it would also be set reasonably high up, so that views are not disrupted by mountains / hills.

As time goes on I will explore different areas / sites for myself, but in the meantime any suggestions / recommendations to get me kick started would be very gratefully received.

Thanks in advance,

Timotei


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi Timotei their is a cc&c basic listed site near Dolgellau a u/c road towards cader idris no ligth polloution up there 8) also cc listed site up that road :idea: .tom&eve


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Nearer to home you might consider trying the Stiperstones area (small CL site www.thelilachouse.net/ ) or Bentlawnt area. There's also Mitchell's Fold where I've often seen someone in a converted ambulance wildcamping down the track leading to it. A site near to these areas is the Old School Caravan Park at Shelve on the A488.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

If ever you fancy a trip to Scotland Galloway Forest Park in south west Scotland has been designated as a Dark Sky Park. There are lots of opportunities for wild camping.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Timotei,

If your over in Derbyshire at anytime, have a look at the C&CC Youlgreave Club Site.

Steve


----------



## aphra (Mar 3, 2010)

*dark sky*

hi

dumfries & galloway advertise itself as a dark sky destination contact their tourist information centre for more info

anna


----------



## HODGE (Jan 2, 2007)

Further to the other learned members suggestions, we have stayed in the Wentnor area of Shropshire ( near Stiperstones )

From memory "The Green" caravan site , next to The Inn on The Green was good 2 /3 years ago.

We thought an excellent low light trespass spot 

Hope this helps

HODGE

Mark and Denise


----------

